# Zwei Käbel in eine Klemme !! Erlaubt??



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Ist es laut VDE zulässig zwei Käbel in eine Klemme zu stecken (mit zwei Aderendhülsen) um z.B die L1 Anschlüsse der Ausgänge einer LOGO durchzuverbinden???


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 September 2005)

Hallo,
das sagt das Handbuch der Logo dazu, und das ist VDE konform:
2.3 LOGO! verdrahten
Zum Verdrahten von LOGO! verwenden Sie einen Schraubendreher
mit 3 mm Klingenbreite.
Für die Klemmen brauchen Sie keine Aderendhülsen. Sie
können Leitungen bis zu folgender Stärke verwenden:
S 1 x 2,5 mm2
S 2 x 1,5 mm2 für jede 2te Klemmenkammer
Anschlussdrehmomente: 0,4...0,5 Nm oder 3...4 LBin


----------



## knabi (8 September 2005)

Ja, stimmt, LOGO! hat Drahtschutzklemmen, Verdrahtung ohne Aderendhülse also möglich. Ich nehme trotzdem welche, gefällt mir irgendwie besser. Aber wenn 2 Drähte, dann Zwillings-Aderendhülse oder gar keine. Zwei Einzeladern mit jeweils einer Aderendhülse sind für bestimmte Klemmen OK (Dosenklemmen z.B.), bei Reihen- oder Geräteklemmen würde ich das auf keinen Fall machen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Zwillings-aderendhülsen und einer Normalen Aderendhülse
Kann ich den nicht einfach eine normale Aderendhülse (eine Nummer größer)  nehmen  und  2 kabel in ihr anbringen??


----------



## plc_tippser (9 September 2005)

marcoo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es laut VDE zulässig zwei Käbel in eine Klemme zu stecken (mit zwei Aderendhülsen) um z.B die L1 Anschlüsse der Ausgänge einer LOGO durchzuverbinden???



Es ist nicht zulässig, 2 Kabelendhülsen unter eine Klemme zu bringen, da die eine sich wieder lösen könnte. Es gibt aber Klemmstellen, da sind 2 Klemmplätze vorgesehen.

Eine größere Aderendhüls mit 2 Adern ist Murks, da die Isolierung nicht mit rein geht.

pt


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Bei meiner logo sind aber keine 2 Klemmplätze vorgesehen !! Was nun ??


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Und darf man zwei drähte ohne Aderendhülse in eine Klemme??


----------



## Markus (9 September 2005)

ja entweder ohne, oder eben mit einer doppelten (twin-hülse)

die doppelte ist im prinzip gleich groß wie eine einfach die eine nummer größer ist. aber sie hat einen anderen kunstoffkragen unter den die isolierungen beider adern gehen.

sauberste lösung sind also doppelte aderendhülsen, ansonsten halt ohne wie im datenblatt oben beschrieben.

auf die maximal zulässingen querschnitte achten, für die logo ebenfalls im datenblatt oben zu sehen.


----------



## Oll_Bell (28 November 2013)

Es gibt. S-Schrank, Reihenklemmen (L1,L2,L3,N,PE von Phonex 10 mm2) und 2 Einspeisekabel.Die beide  Kabel sind  mit massiven Adern. Die Querschnitte sind gleich(6 mm2).Ich habe gehört, dass es die Bruckenklemmen gibt, aber nichts gefunden. Warscheinlich liegt unter anderen Begriff.Empfehlen bitte etwas für Einklemmen, Reihenklemmen mit Querbrücken, Kettenbrücke (Doppelschaltbrücke) oder passende Jumper terminal.. Ich brauche Typ, Name und.s.w. Oder unter welcher Begriff o.g. Dinge suchen.Danke.


----------

